# Linux + UMTS Card gebrauch



## exitboy (29. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine HUAWEI Mobile Connect Express Modell E800 (E-Plus UMTS Express Card E800) und moechte mit dieser auf auf einem Linux Rechnern ins Netz. Zur Verfuegung stehen aktuell ein Debian, FreeBSD und SuSE. Am liebsten ist mir, das unter Debian zu realisieren.

Hat da schon jemand mit Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------

